# 15 lb. feathered cannonballs



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I got a couple shots of our annual honker couple - I went over to get pictures of the nest, Mom & Dad were over in the field eating when they saw me - before I could get close enough to the nest for pictures I had two 15 lb. feathered cannonballs flying 40 mph and 4 feet off the ground coming right at my head. Had to duck, Momma Goose calmed down a bit though when she saw the handful of peanuts I left next to the nest. 

NAB 

But they weren't happy about people with camera that close to their nest.










She liked the free peanuts though.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are beautiful. I am sure they appreciated the peanuts after the scare.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nabisho said:


> But they weren't happy about people with camera that close to their nest.


I bet they weren't happy, until they saw the peanuts. 

They sure are beautiful, thank you for sharing...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love your description of the "incoming" parents! When we had baby crows growing up in our yard, the parents reminded me of x-wing fighters swooping in to "encourage" us to move away from wherever they'd hidden their little ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Nab, they sure were giving you a piece of their mind. It is so lovely that they protect their babies even from a "softie" like you....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Again, Nab, your pictures are SO outstanding!!

So nice to see the parents again and know they are doing well, in spite of a this two-legged intruder, who seems to leave "gifts." However, gifts or no gift's he's still too honkin' close!!

Looking SO forward to updates!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*8 new souls on the planet today*

here they are - only 6 showing but there's 8 of them under there. Mighty cute little guys. I hope to get a clip when it's time to march to the creek.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhh...what little darlings and mom is sure doing her job protecting them... 

That is just an overload of cuteness X 8..!!!! 

Great pics, too!!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Now THAT's cuteness overload!!! What a treat that you get to see them sooooo young! We have 100 or so geese who use our 13acre pond (aka backyard!) ... and 5 or 6 pair who nest here. Some even nest in the front yard by the koi pond ... and in the vegetable garden. The only time we've seen them even close to this young was once. We missed seeing them on the 'visual yard-sweep' before we let the dogs out. Unfortunately - my Obedience Star didn't and several dogs made a B-line for baby, with screaming humans close behind. Seeker thought it was a toy (even sounded like his training toy!) - Mom/Dad Goose were NOT amused! Fortunately, human intervention caused a happy ending. Otherwise, we see them up close mostly at their "Young Chicken" stage when they are getting swimming & flying lessons.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwww! How cute!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So adorable. Great pic. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

They are cute! I have 15 newly hathed dosmetic geese (Goslings) that follow me and the dogs around. I enjoy it, but the dogs definately do not.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, just caught this thread and you have made me happy....

Those little guys are so cute. Their mother sure takes good care of them.

Thank you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I just caught your update too, Nab!!

SOOOO glad to see they are all doing so well. Of course, like everyone else, I think they are cuteness overload!!

AND, will we look forward to *that video*!!

Thank you so much for sharing!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific photos, Nab! What darling goslings. I never cease to be amazed at the greenish tint the little ones have .. very distinctive .. or am I color blind? 

Terry


----------

